

Kevin Slavin: How algorithms shape our world - mayanksinghal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDaFwnOiKVE&feature=relmfu

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2791565>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2793205>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2796291>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2798214>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2798498>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830149>

Interestingly, none of them have any comments ...

